# Sales and Coupons



## PreciousDove (Sep 4, 2022)

When you go shopping do you use coupons? Do you look for sales? If there's a sale how much off does the product need to be before you go get it? If there was a sale how far would you travel to get to it? Would they really help you financially?


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 4, 2022)

I gave up on coupons, chasing sales, etc., many years ago, even though I was poor. I was driving myself crazy going to different stores to save a few cents, losing/forgetting coupons, etc.

Now I choose one or two cheap stores that sell what I need, and shop there. I do watch for sale prices in those stores.

In my new location I got a store discount card for the first time in my life, because using it saves me about 25% on groceries. Unlike coupons, the card is convenient.

(Might as well mention Costco. I was a member when I lived near one. Definitely worth it.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2022)

I buy what I want or need.

Coupons don’t help much, but I do use a few.

I shop the price dips, manager’s specials, and day old items.

I don’t chase specials, but I do plan my errands around stops at local markets.

No one strategy helps me much, it’s more about having a frugal mindset.

I scrimp on the bananas and splurge on the oranges.


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2022)

Sales for sure. Just this morning I noticed boneless chuck roast on sale at a local Latin market.  Went over to get one because the price was $4.00 a lb. lower than Albertsons & Smiths.  Chuck is used by fast food chains for burgers, I have multiple uses including burgers. While there noticed loose carrots .39 a lb. peaches & nectarines .50 a lb. cilantro 3 bunches for $1.00 granny smith apples .69 lb. 
Prepping some  peaches & nectarines for later use, drying some cilantro to intensify the flavor & of course the apples for pies , cobbler, & tarts. Shredded carrots for carrot cake a few uses like addition to home made soup.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2022)

Knight said:


> Sales for sure. Just this morning I noticed boneless chuck roast on sale at a local Latin market.  Went over to get one because the price was $4.00 a lb. lower than Albertsons & Smiths.  Chuck is used by fast food chains for burgers, I have multiple uses including burgers. While there noticed loose carrots .39 a lb. peaches & nectarines .50 a lb. cilantro 3 bunches for $1.00 granny smith apples .69 lb.
> Prepping some  peaches & nectarines for later use, drying some cilantro to intensify the flavor & of course the apples for pies , cobbler, & tarts.


Chuck is also ideal for pot roast.. and toss the carrots in, too!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 4, 2022)

I shop mostly at Walmart and they don't offer coupons that I know of. But they mark down packages of meat and I try to grab them.


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Chuck is also ideal for pot roast.. and toss the carrots in, too!


sous vide the roast for medium rare, cube for beef stroganoff or beef stew, grind course for chili,  triple grind with some pork for meatballs. Season & slow roast in the smoker for roast beef sandwiches. Chuck is a really good protein with multiple uses.


----------



## caroln (Sep 4, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I shop mostly at Walmart and they don't offer coupons that I know of. But they mark down packages of meat and I try to grab them.


Sometimes I buy the marked down meat, but learned early on to pass on the chicken and pork.  Too many times I get home, open the package and it goes straight in the garbage because it stunk to high heaven.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

I used to shop at Farmfoods. A lot of frozen food they do many well known brands like Birds Eye, Findus, Ross etc. 
They also sell groceries, fresh food and toiletries. 

Leaflets are posted often with the vouchers attached. £2.50 off when spending £25 - £5.00 off when spending £50.. etc. 

I mainly now do my frozen food shopping online. Farmfoods don't do home deliveries though. So I now shop online from a similar store - Iceland. Although no vouchers are given for there.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 4, 2022)

caroln said:


> Sometimes I buy the marked down meat, but learned early on to pass on the chicken and pork.  Too many times I get home, open the package and it goes straight in the garbage because it stunk to high heaven.


Not at my store. Their produce, meats and dairy are good.


----------



## jujube (Sep 4, 2022)

We look for London Broil on sale and make good use of it.  I do all kind of things with it.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 4, 2022)

I do use the CapOne app on my Amazon Prime or Walmart.com.  There are also coupons offered when ordering from Amazon, it's saved me a little each time I activate the offer.  But for clipping coupons I don't.


----------



## caroln (Sep 4, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Not at my store. Their produce, meats and dairy are good.


You're lucky.  There are 2 major chain stores that I've bought marked down meat from and had to throw it out.  I've even seen green on the meat a couple times.  I took it out of the case and brought it to the butcher so no one else would buy it and get sick.  Hopefully they didn't just put it back in the case after I left.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 4, 2022)

caroln said:


> You're lucky.  There are 2 major chain stores that I've bought marked down meat from and had to throw it out.  I've even seen green on the meat a couple times.  I took it out of the case and brought it to the butcher so no one else would buy it and get sick.  Hopefully they didn't just put it back in the case after I left.


Our stores are not like that at all! None of them are. If it was someone would be complaining for sure.


----------

